# Archie Campbell - that's good, no that's bad



## retiredbop (Mar 9, 2007)

Anybody old enough to remember hearing Archie Campbell do this on Hee Haw? (Anybody besides me going to admit to watching Hee Haw?)

Well, I just lived it personally this weekend. I got out of the prison just as this massive winter thunder storm hit the other night. That's good.

No that's bad. The wiper motor on my pickup is broken so I don't have intermittent wipers. Oh, that's bad.

No, that's good, 'cause it was raining so hard I had to have them on full time anyway. Well, that's good.

No, that's bad. I also had to stop for gas, and it takes a LONG time to fill a 25 gallon gas tank. Ooh, that is bad.

No, that's good. I made it to the gas station without running out, filled up and headed for home. That's good.

No, that's bad. Because it was raining so hard I didn't bother to check the oil. 8 miles later the engine on my truck blew up. That's bad.

Yeah, a little bit. But my wife was willing to drive 60 miles at midnight to come pick me up. That was good.

No, that was bad. There wasn't a tow company anywhere near the truck that was willing or able to come tow it home. That's bad.

No, that was good. We returned to the truck on Saturday and it still wouldn't start. And still nobody local to tow it home. So I called a tow company from Williamsport and they drove the 60 miles to pick it up. That's good.

No, that's bad. At $55 to roll plus $3 per mile it cost $220 to get it to my mechanic's garage. That's bad.

No, that was good. One the way home we stopped at a dealer that I pass daily and checked out the trucks. Pretty reasonable prices. Made up my mind to sell the Harley and buy a different truck. That's good.

Well, no that's bad. See after riding 30 minutes at temps in the low 30's I discovered the local Harley dealer is closed on Monday. But when I called the truck dealer he said he'd take the Harley in trade. Well, that had to be good.

You're darned tootin' it was good. He gave me $600 more than the Harley dealer offered, and I got a real nice quad cab pickup which is costing me $150 a month LESS than the Harley was costing.

Not as funny as Archie, but you get the point. Sometimes it takes a little extra effort to see the silver lining. But keep at it. It's there somewhere.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds like an evening I had several years ago. 

I guess it would be showing my age if I told you that I got to sit and talk to Archie Campbell one evening between the shows he was doing.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I remember Hee Haw. Used to be a regular Sat night thing at my grandparents....The Lawrence Welk show, The Porter Wagoner show an Hee Haw.


----------



## Chas in Me (Jun 19, 2004)

That was good!!!


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

Saaaa - LUTE!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I remember it from my childhood - watched it at grandma's house since we didn't have a telly. My favorite thing was the baptist preacher - Gardy Nutt. Sure wish his kin folk would consent to release the recordings he did again. The cassette tape I have of "All Day Singin' and Dinner on the Ground" is plum wore out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

*You're darned tootin' it was good. He gave me $600 more than the Harley dealer offered, and I got a real nice quad cab pickup which is costing me $150 a month LESS than the Harley was costing.* 

Ya reckon the dealer wanted that Harley for himself? {laughing}

Yeah, I remember watching Hee Haw and suffering through Lawrence Welk. I'll never be old enough for him.

.....Alan.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Watched every show. For some reason I remember Nurse Goodbody better than Doc Campbell.


----------



## debra in ks (Jun 13, 2002)

Hee Haw was a must see at our house when I grew up. I really liked the backwords stories like "Rindercella". It always made me laugh when he (Archie?) would say "she slopped her dripper". 

I saw someone in town the other day with BR549 as their personized license plate!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

James, would love to hear that story....

Yes, I remember Hee Haw


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

You don't have to be THAT old to remember Hee Haw. It was on in syndication for 20 years and popped up in reruns here and there for years after. I'm 46 and I remember watching it for years at my Parent's house and we all sang along to a lot of the skits. In fact, we still quote it in conversation once in a while. Highly entertaining!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We never missed an episode of Hee Haw when I was growing up.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

If you have RFD on sat tv, it's on on Sunday night at 6pm,mst..I watch it every week,and love it still.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We watched it faithfully.

My DD has an old camper...and I mean old that's all patched and pitifull looking. I named it the Hee haw Camper!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

sherry in Maine said:


> James, would love to hear that story....
> 
> Yes, I remember Hee Haw


It isn't much of a story. He was doing a live show in my hometown with Kenny Price and a few others from Hee Haw. I was working security at the auditorium, and we had about a half hour between the first audience exiting and the second audience entering. During the break I was sitting on the edge of the stage and Archie came out and sat down with me and we made small talk for about 10 minutes.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

where o where are you tonignt


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Am I the only one wanting to know what you were doing in the prison :spinsmiley:


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

He works there..lol


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Well that clears that up


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

I love hee haw. I have the hee haw gospel quartet CD . really good music


samm


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Grew up with Hee Haw...and I now have the complete series on DVD. LOL


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

That was good. All I can say is, "HEY GRANDPA! WHAT'S FOR SUPPER?"


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............What about "Rindercella and her Muggly Other"........
............ "She slopped her dripper at the Bancy Fall"...., fordy:bouncy:


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

We watch Hee Haw every Sunday night...we love the BarberShop stories (my hubby is a barber) the other night we saw one we had never seen...Beeping Sleauty. ROFL too too funny!!


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

Nicely done, retiredbop. And yes, I remember Hee Haw very well...good, clean fun.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Needs a good "Pssst" (the raspberry sound....how would you spell that??) in it to be a good Archie story....maybe your wife did that when she picked you up?? 

Um...we still watch Hee Haw....our young kids love it too!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

We still watch it too.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Loved Hee Haw!! Watched it every Sat. nite growing up.

Better keep a check on that oil in the future. My DH forgot and it ruined our car engine when we were very young and just married... My Dad never let him live it down! He thought it was the height of stupidity not to keep a check on the oil level in your vehicle... You can sure bet DH never did that again!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Good reminder...


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Grandpa bloopers his lines.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLdRe4xdMdY[/ame]

Archie Campbell tells Roy Clark the story of Rindercella

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJv_YXIXBsE[/ame]


Archie Campbell & Roy Clark sketch on "That's good, no . . .that's bad"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP2h1gJcsHU[/ame]


----------



## Tomthearcher (May 4, 2013)

retiredbop said:


> Anybody old enough to remember hearing Archie Campbell do this on Hee Haw? (Anybody besides me going to admit to watching Hee Haw?)
> 
> Well, I just lived it personally this weekend. I got out of the prison just as this massive winter thunder storm hit the other night. That's good.
> 
> ...


Well now that's good. :whistlin:


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

If you have direct tv..Heehaw is on every Sunday night at 6(mt). I watch every time and record them also. It brings good memories of Grandma and Grandpas' house and the good parts of childhood


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

fordy said:


> ............What about "Rindercella and her Muggly Other"........
> ............ "She slopped her dripper at the Bancy Fall"...., fordy:bouncy:


Don't forget her three sad blisters........... 

The moral of this story is that if you go the a bancy fall and meet a pransome hince, don't forget to slop your dripper!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I have had the "where o where are you tonight" song stuck in my head all day.......


----------

